# conduit reamers



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You mean your suppose to ream conduit after cutting it.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Small EMT-Linesman
1-1/4 and larger-half round file

Rigid-reamer


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

Same here. I have ran EMT a whopping one time, not counting the odd nipple or quick transformer hookup, and always just used my linesman. And for pipe, I just use the rigid reamer thats on the tri-stand. I cheated a couple of times with an old step bit but I think that was pretty sketchy. 

Paul.


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

I use this. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a square shank screwdriver (craftsman) for the inside and Lineman's cutter gutter for the outside. That is the place that holds tiny pieces of wire when you cut them.. opposite of cutting edge


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I use a conduit reamer...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I use the reamer that attaches to a screwdriver or the pliers.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I use a conduit reamer.


----------



## Hombredingo (Mar 29, 2009)

Less than 1" I use my Nines for the inside and my channies on the outside. Big conduit I use a file.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

1/2" & 3/4" I use my nines, 1" and above I use a half round file...Usually when I'm working with rigid I'll cut it with a portaband or sawzall (if available) and use a half round file to ream it.


----------



## Bruce H. (Jul 27, 2008)

*Conduit Reamer*

ideal tool can be used by hand or chucked into a drill. Handy!


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

if my reamer is not handy, ill use channel lock inside and out. Sometimes i use a unibit on the inside and channels on the outside. sometimes a sharp set of tin snips works well for the inside.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Klien reamer for everything up to one inch, file for everything else. What are "nines"?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Shaffer87 said:


> Klien reamer for everything up to one inch, file for everything else. What are "nines"?


Klein 9" linesman pliers.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Bruce: thats basically what im runnin too. If thats not there my channellocks work great


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well i use my helper he reams all the pipe .:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

nick said:


> Well i use my helper he reams all the pipe .:thumbsup:


 
That sounds like the best reamer of all.:thumbup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That sounds like the best reamer of all.:thumbup:


 
I had to learn the hard way when i started,:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nick said:


> Well i use my helper he reams all the pipe .:thumbsup:


Doesn't he tend to get all bloody by the end of the day?


----------



## plantboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Shaffer87 said:


> Klien reamer for everything up to one inch, file for everything else. What are "nines"?


Exactly.

Was using sidecutters or linesman before.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i must be the only guy on earth that has the klein conduit reaming/locknut pliers


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i must be the only guy on earth that has the klein conduit reaming/locknut pliers


Thi sis mine unless someone likes it more than i do or i just plain lose it. Greenlee has one very similiar to it, but I actually lost it after about 10 uses.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I use my needle nose and channel locks, I always have them on me anyway.


----------



## Arc Angle (Feb 6, 2009)

Bruce H. said:


> ideal tool can be used by hand or chucked into a drill. Handy!




:wallbash::wallbash: Thats nice that you can chuck that up in a drill.:whistling2:

How many rotations can you get out of each blade in a drill?

Rant Off


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Arc Angle said:


> :wallbash::wallbash: Thats nice that you can chuck that up in a drill.:whistling2:
> 
> How many rotations can you get out of each blade in a drill?
> 
> Rant Off


 
I used one like that one before when I used to chase the block mason's,and I reamed thousand's of conduits and never had any trouble out of the blade at all. I think I still have it in one of my bags somewhere.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I generally use the Klein reamer/fitting tool redbeard43 showed for 1/2 thru 1in. EMT. (The fitting screwdriver head was made way too soft, and rounded its corners off). So, I'd probably like the one that attaches to a screwdriver shank better.

My Knipex 9.5in lineman pliers are good for 1/2 and 3/4 if I am not doing a lot of cuts. The outside edges of the head are just a bit more straight where the Kleins are rounded where they contact the inside dia. of the pipe, and work better than the Kleins, in my experience, and the cutter 'gutter' works ok for the OD, as Black4Truck mentioned earlier.


----------



## hogwire (Apr 7, 2009)

I love my d-reamer.com fast safe made very will. no more sore arms just drill it clean
worker friendly.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum hogwire.


----------

